# Blinking SRS/Airbag dash light - Code B1129



## swamper8 (Aug 15, 2005)

Greetings all,
I pulled a code out of my friends 2003 Alti for the right/front side airbag circuit. I don't want to throw parts at the car as I understand this could be the airbag module itself, a harness short/problem or even a problem with the airbag control module itself. The airbag appears to be a two or three wire connection, looks like a 'dumb device', I wonder if I can swap the front seats (drivers seat to passengerside and passenger seat to drivers side) as a diagnostic step? If problem moves with seats than the fault is in the airbag. if problem doesn't move with seats, problem is passenger side harness or airbag control module. 
Anyone know anything about the SRS system and whether this will be ok to do? I know it seems like extra effort but my friend doesn't have alot of money to blow replacing parts that aren't faulty.


----------

